# .40 or .45? Which one to choose



## REDFISH (Mar 8, 2012)

I an researching .40 and .45 cal guns to buy for defensive(ccw) and range shooting. I have had lots of advice but it all conflicts. heard the .45s have better recoil than the .40 cals. looking at 
kahr sig ruger hk colt bersa glock and on and on. some one gimme a suggestion! thanks from the most dangerous city in the USA, St Louis


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As you're posting this in the "New to handguns" area, I would assume that you are in fact, new to handguns. If such is true, I would strongly recommend the 9mm over either the .45 or .40S&W as far as "fist" handguns go in terms of center-fire pistols.

The 9mm typically has less felt recoil than either and costs less.

A lot of people that start with .40s and either A: Don't shoot enough. B: Don't seek out competent instruction. Or C: A&B end up developing very bad flinching issues with the .40 and when they move to something else, that flinch stays.

This is something I've been saying for years and I was quite happy to see a *genuine professional state the same.* As well as several other instructors I know of from various shooting backgrounds. Most of the professional instructors I know recommend the 9mm.

Now, as far as your two choices are concerned, I would opt for the .45.

But it really depends on what exact guns you're talking about. There are some guns I would prefer in .40, and others I would prefer in .45ACP.

Kahr - .40, preferably a K40 
Sig - .45 in the P220 variants
Ruger - .45ACP in the SR1911
HK - .45 in the HK45 or 45C
Bersa - would have to go with a 9mm
Glock - .45 via the Glock 30SF
Colt - .45 (good luck trying to find a .40, they're out there but not easy to find)

I'd take a look at any "mid-size" 9mm.

Smith & Wesson M&P
Springfield XD/XDM
Glock 19
Sig 228/229
HKP30, P2000, USPC
CZ

Try and find a range that has rentals, shoot a couple of models, find out what you like and don't like, then start looking at holster selection. Beware comments that include "Choose what feels best in your hand" or "I carry _____"

Just be an informed consumer, do your research including hands on, live fire testing of makes/models and stick the the major brands and you should be OK.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Recoil is subjective, some people are more sensitive to recoil than the others. I suggest you rent some guns in each caliber at the local range to see which caliber you like best. I agree the 9mm is a good choice for beginners. I'm a .45 guy, btw.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree. Try out a 9MM (actually 9MM Luger/9MM Parabellum). Don't limit yourself to .45 or .40.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

When it comes to recoil my Glock 30 .45 is just above a 9mm and it's accurate, plus it holds 10+1 rds


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

T-55A5 said:


> When it comes to recoil my Glock 30 .45 is just above a 9mm and it's accurate, plus it holds 10+1 rds


Well, my commercial M9 holds 15+1 rounds. Plus it's a Beretta, so it's purdier. So, nah-nah-nah-nah-boo-boo! :buttkick:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .45 recoils with less "jab," but only when fired from a full-size, full-weight pistol.
The .40 is usually found in the ranks of plastic "Combat Tupperware," which are somewhat lighter and therefore less moderate of recoil.

However, I have been told that Glocks seem to have an amount of built-in flexibility, and that, too, moderates recoil.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a range that rents pistols. Shoot as many different types and calibers as possible. That way you get to KNOW which one you can shoot the best and are more likely to practice with. There are many on here with vast experence and not a single one can say which you will be most comfortable with. Spend the money to try out and learn what will work for you. Also if you are new to handguns you can get a basic pistol course while learning what pistol you like.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's all good, if new, i'd stick with VA's advice.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Get some training. Proper stance, grip, sight alignment, and trigger squeeze will enable you to shoot virtually any caliber. Shorter barrels, and lighter weights will result in more perceived recoil. Quite often, many shooters feel that the 9mm, and the .40 cal, generate more recoil than a 1911, simply due to the respective design, and physical attributes of a given gun.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

REDFISH said:


> I an researching .40 and .45 cal guns to buy for defensive(ccw) and range shooting. I have had lots of advice but it all conflicts. heard the .45s have better recoil than the .40 cals. looking at
> kahr sig ruger hk colt bersa glock and on and on. some one gimme a suggestion! thanks from the most dangerous city in the USA, St Louis


Redfish:

It is important to practice and that is why I decided on a Beretta Nano 9mm for ccw. The ammo is less than 380, 40 or 45 by a long shot and the Speer 124 grain Gold Dot +P JHP Short barrel for packing will more than do the job against any size human threat wearing multiple layers of clothing.

Check out youtube for 9mm Gold Dot 124 grain +P if you still have reservations going 9mm for ccw. The ammo I am carrying is used by several law enforcement agencies for good reason. Speer Gold Dot 124 Grain JHP +P Short Barrel based on what I have researched is tops for 9mm personal protection ammo.

I don't want to sound morbid but last week there was a home invasion in my state and the intruder was dropped in his tracks dead with one shot to the chest by the male owner of the home with a 9mm. Shot placement is everything and practice is key for good placement and 9mm is the cheapest round making range trips not so painful to the wallet.

Russ

P.S. A 9mm will have less recoil than a 40 or 45 from a pocket size gun making followup shots more manageable.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

I suggest you rent some guns in each caliber at the local range to see which caliber you like best. I agree the 9mm is a good choice for beginners.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

something no one else asked, do you have any experience with handguns, like hunting or target shooting, and how is your grip, large, medium or small. if you've carried a 44 magnum in the field or go target shooting with a 22 maybe you have more experience than you have let on. also, if you have larger hands, a springfield xd or glock will be comfortable, if you have small hands, kahr has some easy to grip single stack


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

.45 any day of the week and twice on Sunday


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just to his original question .45 is my first choice.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

.45 and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

why make a decision? go shoot each at a range or two, and go from what you feel, or, if you can swing it, buy both. it what I did,


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

America's not metric, go with the 45.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a .40 and three or four .45's. 

Tough call!

Do as some have suggested. Go to a gunshop with a range and shoot both. :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Whole lot of good advice already been given so I will limit my say to, I prefer to carry the 45.


----------



## 7shooter24 (Mar 2, 2012)

*40 or 45*



REDFISH said:


> I an researching .40 and .45 cal guns to buy for defensive(ccw) and range shooting. I have had lots of advice but it all conflicts. heard the .45s have better recoil than the .40 cals. looking at
> kahr sig ruger hk colt bersa glock and on and on. some one gimme a suggestion! thanks from the most dangerous city in the USA, St Louis


i have found it is easier to get one of each than have the stress of deciding on one.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a 9mm, 40S&W, 45acp in semi autos. In revolvers 454, 44mag, 45lc, 357 mag/38 special. I just recently bought a glock 10mm, and it only took me 50 years to find the one i like best. The winner is 10mm .....G29:smt1099


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Kind of hard to pick just one caliber. I love a 9mm. Especially because I started off shooting .40s and .45s. I was amazed at how soft a 9mm felt. With so many good guns out there it is going to be hard to decide on a gun. Your best bet would be to try as many as possible. I normally go with a .40. It is a little snappier, but it doesn't take much to get use to it. The only reason I opted for a .40 over a .45 was the ability to purchase a different barrel and go to the .357sig.

Unlike what VaMarine said. You do need to factor in what feels best in your hand. If it doesn't feel good when you first pick it up chances are you will not like it once you start to shoot it. It isn't always the case as something may feel good before you shoot it and you won't like it when you do. I trust what may hand tells me. I have always enjoyed shooting what felt good in my hand from when I first picked it up. I have never held a gun said this feels good, then shot it and said I don't like this. However, that is just me.


----------



## Dempsey (Mar 5, 2012)

I suggest you rent some guns in each caliber at the local range to see which caliber you like best. I agree the 9mm is a good choice for beginners.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Brevard13 said:


> Kind of hard to pick just one caliber. I love a 9mm. Especially because I started off shooting .40s and .45s. I was amazed at how soft a 9mm felt. With so many good guns out there it is going to be hard to decide on a gun. Your best bet would be to try as many as possible. I normally go with a .40. It is a little snappier, but it doesn't take much to get use to it. The only reason I opted for a .40 over a .45 was the ability to purchase a different barrel and go to the .357sig.
> 
> Unlike what VaMarine said. You do need to factor in what feels best in your hand. If it doesn't feel good when you first pick it up chances are you will not like it once you start to shoot it. It isn't always the case as something may feel good before you shoot it and you won't like it when you do. I trust what may hand tells me. I have always enjoyed shooting what felt good in my hand from when I first picked it up. I have never held a gun said this feels good, then shot it and said I don't like this. However, that is just me.


I didn't say it wasn't a factor, what I said was



> Beware comments that include "*Choose what feels best* in your hand"


While a gun needs to fit in someone hand properly, that is not the same as "feel" A pocket .380 may "feel" better in the hand than a mid-size 9mm that will shoot 10X better than the pocket gun. A nice DAO S&W revolver may "feel" great in the hand, but the DAO trigger may not be the best option for a new shooter.

Quite often that "choose what feels best: gets thrown out there with nut much additional information. A gun may "feel" great in the hand, but if the controls (trigger, safety (if applicable), mag release, slide stop etc.) aren't within easy reach of the users digits it may not be a good option. It may "feel" great but due to the shape of the gun it may point 3" low where natural point of aim is concerned.

There's a lot more to it than "feelings"

The Browning Hi-Power feels very good in my hand, but when I shoot it I get bloody.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Purchasing a Pistol doesn't require a life long commitment to that particular pistol. As stated above, try a few and pick one without over analyzing it. If you determine in a few weeks or months it just isn't for you trade it for a different one. Better yet get a second and hang on to the first in case you change your mind again. The cost of trading among plastic fantastics is no more than the cost of 3 or 4 boxes of defensive ammo. 

That said, my preference between .40 and .45 is .45. I have owned and fired thousands of rounds in both and find the .45 to be more comfortable to shoot in my arthritic hands. My in depth comparison was with M&P40 and M&P45. The M&P9 was lighter recoiling but not enough to sway me in its direction. 

Enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

TOF said:


> Purchasing a Pistol doesn't require a life long commitment to that particular pistol. As stated above, try a few and pick one without over analyzing it. If you determine in a few weeks or months it just isn't for you trade it for a different one. Better yet get a second and hang on to the first in case you change your mind again. The cost of trading among plastic fantastics is no more than the cost of 3 or 4 boxes of defensive ammo.
> 
> That said, my preference between .40 and .45 is .45. I have owned and fired thousands of rounds in both and find the .45 to be more comfortable to shoot in my arthritic hands. My in depth comparison was with M&P40 and M&P45. The M&P9 was lighter recoiling but not enough to sway me in its direction.
> 
> Enjoy whatever you choose.


Shooting my full sized M&P .40 and then shooting my wife's M&P 9mm compact was enough to sway me into getting rid of my .40 and getting a 9mm. Good night I felt like I was shooting a .22


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> Shooting my full sized M&P .40 and then shooting my wife's M&P 9mm compact was enough to sway me into getting rid of my .40 and getting a 9mm. Good night I felt like I was shooting a .22


Agreed, 9mm is also cheaper to preactice with and the less recoil makes for quicker followup shots. Technology has made for some impressive self defense 9mm rounds. I carry the Gold Dot 124 grain +P JHP short barrel. 13 inches of penetration, no weight loss to bullet, excellent consistent expansion even after traveling through denim makes the choice to go 9mm a no brainer for self defense. Place the shot and you have a winner (that is the rule for any caliber -- if you can't hit a 50 caliber is worthless) and one last plus you will have more rounds in the gun vs the 40 or 45 caliber which increases your odds of good shot placement.

Russ


----------



## Nutz275 (Mar 17, 2012)

I carry a Kimber 45 for CCW. You will need to try various pistols and calibers to find the fit and recoil that suits you. To many people want to start big and regret it later. You will want to have something your comfortable w/ shooting and carrying.


----------

